# Kernels



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I've read that people are using kernels built for other providers phones. Is this true and can a brother get some info on them?

Sounds weird to me but figured I'd ask.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just flashed KT kernel myself:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776

Some may have bugs tho so be aware. Sprint version of above kernel was causing the phone to rotate the opposite direction it needed to. Appears AT&T version works fine. *shrugs*


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 8, 2011)

I just flashed the KT747 kernal as well! Loving it so far, no quirks yet.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Should have mentioned I'm on synergy. Thinking I've read people are using them on jb and not ics.

If more people check out this thread I'll update op with names and links for quick reference

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> I just flashed the KT747 kernal as well! Loving it so far, no quirks yet.


Yeah I have been using this since the BL became unlocked. Amazing kernel and no issues for me. Battery life. Well I'm still trying all the different governors .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

That sounded intriguing to me as well, however, I've always run IMO's kernels. I've seriously yet to find anyone that can even come close to kernel development on par with his. Of course, that's not to say that the crack flasher in me wouldn't stray a bit!


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

johndoe86x said:


> That sounded intriguing to me as well, however, I've always run IMO's kernels. I've seriously yet to find anyone that can even come close to kernel development on par with his. Of course, that's not to say that the crack flasher in me wouldn't stray a bit!


 word

.2 has been a bit buggy for me though. He's got a new one out btw

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not sure about the AOSP builds, but the tw kernels don't appear to be compatible across providers. With out the proper edits, you'll lose service...possibly other problems, but that's the only issue i immediately saw.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

What settings are you guys using for performance? I don't care about battery savings. But on AOKP my home screen just seems laggy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 8, 2011)

Bigmike said:


> I'm not sure about the AOSP builds, but the tw kernels don't appear to be compatible across providers. With out the proper edits, you'll lose service...possibly other problems, but that's the only issue i immediately saw.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


I flashed the AT&T version of KT747 and it's working flawlessly so far.

Goose has found issues in the Sprint version.

BTW, I'm running BeansStock Build 9 w/ no issues.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> I flashed the AT&T version of KT747 and it's working flawlessly so far.
> 
> Goose has found issues in the Sprint version.
> 
> BTW, I'm running BeansStock Build 9 w/ no issues.


 how long you been using it for?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickskillz (Dec 3, 2011)

Run the at&t version and i promise you that you won't be sorry. He has almost every governor possible available, so you can adjust it to your liking. It's even able to hit over 2ghz clock. Try it and see. I'm running euroskank 8/20 nightly paired with the KT747 kernel Adaptive gov. 192/1512 deadline scheduler. Smooth as a mock 3 to the ballz


----------

